# Annual "Dave's Post Thanksgiving Vintage Bike Ride" Santa Monica, CA



## old hotrod (Nov 17, 2013)

It's that time of year again, time to burn off a few of the thousands of calories packed on over Thanksgiving. This year, due to the gorilla in the room, the Cyclone Coaster Ride occurring on Sunday, 12/1, we will be riding on Friday, 11/29, the day after Thanksgiving for those with a few days off for the holiday...ride will meet and greet at 10am in the parking lot on the north side of the Santa Monica Pier next to the bike path. 
The ride will travel south through Venice, into Marina Del Rey and back. The ride is mostly flat with many, many places to eat, shop or gawk so bring out the beauties, the bikes that don't typically see the light of day for this special cruise...for whatever reason, several people have voiced a particular twisted interest in riding Schwinn and Roadmaster Cycle Trucks so for for those with more room than sense, bring out the lumbering beasts of burden...all updates will be posted here and on the cyclone coaster facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/cyclone.coaster?fref=ts

pics from previous rides
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157628178070605/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157603311703906/


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 18, 2013)

*Friday works for me ...*

Count me in Dave - I will be the one on the Cycletruck .....This is a great time of year to do this ride ... Great ride along the beach with nice weather & smaller crowds along the path making this the perfect ride to relax while your wives & girlfriends are out spending your money on "Black Friday deals" ... see everyone there .. Ride Cycletruck ... Frank


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 18, 2013)

*Post Turkey Day Ride*

Count me in Dave - I will be the one of the many on the Cycletruck .....This is a great time of year to do this ride ... Great ride along the beach with nice weather & smaller crowds along the path making this the perfect ride to relax while your wives & girlfriends are out spending your money on "Black Friday deals" ... see everyone there .. Ride Cycletruck ... 

John


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

schwinnja said:


> Count me in Dave - I will be the one of the many on the Cycletruck .....This is a great time of year to do this ride ... Great ride along the beach with nice weather & smaller crowds along the path making this the perfect ride to relax while your wives & girlfriends are out spending your money on "Black Friday deals" ... see everyone there .. Ride Cycletruck ...
> 
> John




I was like, didn't I just read this?!?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2013)

Pencil me in...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 18, 2013)

Woo Hoo! as it just so happens I have a Cycletruck too!
breaker 1 9 breaker 1 9 we've got us a convoy!

[video=youtube_share;j3VN54M1OXA]http://youtu.be/j3VN54M1OXA[/video]


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 18, 2013)

schwinnja said:


> Count me in Dave - I will be the one of the many on the Cycletruck .....This is a great time of year to do this ride ... Great ride along the beach with nice weather & smaller crowds along the path making this the perfect ride to relax while your wives & girlfriends are out spending your money on "Black Friday deals" ... see everyone there .. Ride Cycletruck ...
> 
> John




I was like, didn't I just read this?!?


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2013)

How appropriate, to do a critical mass ride on Cycletrucks the day after Thanksgiving.
 Count me in!
We will be stuft and clogging the cyclepath with our beasts of burden.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2013)

Can someone load up their CT with leftovers so we can make turkey sandwiches for lunch?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 19, 2013)

*Cycletruck Convoy 2013 .... BYOT*



fordmike65 said:


> Can someone load up their CT with leftovers so we can make turkey sandwiches for lunch?




BYOT - Bring Your Own Turkey ....... 

You could probably cook a turkey in the basket @ the ride .. Put a hibachi grill in the basket & a 20 pound turkey & it will be ready by the end of the ride .... OR - you could park the front basket right up on a campfire & grilled turkey it is ... either way it will be a great Cycletruck Convoy for a good themed ride .. maybe I will roll on the Hot Rod ... Ride Cycletruck - Frank


----------



## slick (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks like loads of Turkey fun boys! Don't think Karla and i will make it though.  Next year...  Take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 23, 2013)

Just a bump for the post T-Day friday ride...weather expected to be clear by friday so fingers are crossed...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 24, 2013)

getting nervous...


----------



## schwinnja (Nov 24, 2013)

[QUOTE=37fleetwood  getting nervous...

Huh?

Has a little rain ever stopped us before?


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 24, 2013)

visions of tour de fat san fran style.can you say duckfeathers?


----------



## slick (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, isn't that what fenders on a bike are for?  A little rain would actually help weigh you down to burn off the turkey. LOL! Wish we could be there..........


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 24, 2013)

schwinnja said:


> 37fleetwood  getting nervous...;)
> 
> Huh?
> 
> ...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 25, 2013)

*Rain ... It's Southern California .. Rains 10 minutes & then it's sunny ... repeat*

As of today ( Monday ) the rain forecast is only 50% chance - Even if some shows up it only last a few minutes then the sun pops out - welcome to the Southern California winter - rain in Southern California is like a heat wave in Portland - besides a litttle bit has never stopped us from enjoying the day ....

.........I will be there with my baseball cap on to keep the elements off me & if it happens to rain & a baseball cap is the closest thing I have to an umbrella which I have never owned ... see you there


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 26, 2013)

*30% CHANCE OF RAIN as of Tuesday 11/26/2013 2:35pm*

Rain forecast ( Tuesday ) is even less today for Friday .. *ONLY a 30% chance* ... So plan on riding Santa Monica Friday ... ride cycletruck ... Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 26, 2013)

so 50% Monday, 30% Tuesday... at this rate it should be all clear on Friday!


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 27, 2013)

And the weather keeps looking better...no rain expected for the rest of the week!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 28, 2013)

as has often been the case, the weather has threatened us, but in the end has relented and looks to give us a beautiful day for riding! not too hot not too cold and no rain!
so, no excuses, if you can make it we expect to see you there!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 28, 2013)

*WE RIDE ..... !!!    NO RAIN    what a shocker ... 70 & sunny ......*

We'll see everyone tomorrow ... lets ride ... The Cycletruck Convoy 2013 ride in Santa Monica is on ... or bring whatever bicycle is closest to the door & lets burn off some turkey everyone ....


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 28, 2013)

Quickly becoming the unofficial "Beast of Burden Barrage" ride...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 29, 2013)

Ok, my truck is all loaded and I made cookies! yes, another one of my many unexpected skillz people!
getting ready to head out.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2013)

just a taste for now...


----------



## old hotrod (Nov 30, 2013)

And a couple of more...thank you vey much to all that showed up a braved the weather...great time as expected!


----------



## Lynotch (Nov 30, 2013)

Shoot I'm bumed I couldn't make it cuz I just picked up a prewar cycle truck. Hopefully I can make it to the nex one and the weathers better too.


----------



## slick (Nov 30, 2013)

Great, now i need a cycletruck? LOL! Looks like a fun time guys. Surprised you didn't have turkey stuffed animals in the baskets.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks Dave for organizing another great "Dave's Post Thanksgiving Vintage Bike Ride"! as always a great time and much fun. Thanks to everyone who brought a Cycletruck, it was a kick seeing so many in a row riding along the beach. it was really funny watching heads turn as we went by!
here are a few more photos.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2013)

I think Marty should get the "Coolest Cycletruck" award. outstanding!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 30, 2013)

I hate it when I end up the last post on a page! here are the photos in case you missed them on the previous page.


37fleetwood said:


> Thanks Dave for organizing another great "Dave's Post Thanksgiving Vintage Bike Ride"! as always a great time and much fun. Thanks to everyone who brought a Cycletruck, it was a kick seeing so many in a row riding along the beach. it was really funny watching heads turn as we went by!
> here are a few more photos.


----------



## rcole45 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Post thanksgiving ride*

Thanks for putting this ride together Dave. I had a good time riding and hanging out with the group. OK Scott, now you can post what should be the funniest photo of the ride, Mr Crack Head fountain diving for coins.   Ron


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 2, 2013)

rcole45 said:


> Thanks for putting this ride together Dave. I had a good time riding and hanging out with the group. OK Scott, now you can post what should be the funniest photo of the ride, Mr Crack Head fountain diving for coins.   Ron




come on Ron, crack head gotta do what a crack head gotta do!
(kinda like some of the Cabe members when a new guy posts photos of his bike!)


----------



## slick (Dec 2, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I think Marty should get the "Coolest Cycletruck" award. outstanding!




Ok I admit, Marty DOES win for koolest cycletruck. That original paint is outstanding! And the straw rims are incredible!!!! LOVE IT!!! Nice bike Marty. I want a Roadmaster cycletruck now. Thanks guys. LOL!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2013)

slick said:


> Ok I admit, Marty DOES win for koolest cycletruck. That original paint is outstanding! And the straw rims are incredible!!!! LOVE IT!!! Nice bike Marty. I want a Roadmaster cycletruck now. Thanks guys. LOL!!




I have a torch, find a 20" Shelby fork and I'll convert your Lightning bolt bike into a Cycletruck for you for your birthday!


----------

